# White Nail polish



## itzmarylicious

I was reading my People style watch magazine couple of weeks ago and it said that white nail polish is in. Couple of months ago I saw an article in Jane magazine about the same thing. apparently (according to these magazines) dark nail polish is out for spring and white nail polish is in. Yesterday I went out and bought Essie's East Hampton Cottage. Its white but it has a bit of a pearly-ness to it. SO, what do you guys think?? Yay or Nay? Did anyone try white nail polish?

btw, i havent used the Essie n/p yet, I will tonight when I get back from work. I will post up pictures as soon as i do!

here is what the article in People magazine . I couldnt find anything on it from their website. I had to type up the article since my printer/scanner isn't working.

Wear White: Stash your dark polish. The shade for spring is sheer, milky white

here are some products that they recommended...

Zoya Nail Lacquer in Purity, %5.50; Zoya.com

Nars nail polish in Edelweiss, $15; narscosmetics.com

Bourjois So Laque! Nail Polish in Ivoire Sexy, $9; sephora.com

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Nail Lacquer in Skinny Dip, $9, victoriassecret.com

L'oreal Paris Pro Manicure in Pearly Whites, $4.99, at drugstores


----------



## MissMudPie

I tend to stay away from trends when it comes to nail polish and just wear pinks &amp; corals. White might look good on tanned or darker skin, but it would probably make me look like a corpse.


----------



## luxotika

I have only used white on the tips for a french manicure, but not on the whole nail, it sounds interesting though!


----------



## TheOpenRoad

I've seen it on girls with tanned skin... it looks really good... but at the same time kind of reminds me of white-out. I always just get french tips so I'm not really one for following nail trends though.


----------



## MindySue

white is so hard to make look right, but i do love it.


----------



## itzmarylicious

I think it looks ok.'m not sure if this is something i'll do alot. i think it takes some getting use to. i dont know; what do you guys think??


----------



## Ashley

I think it looks great on you!


----------



## Princess6828

I would try it, but only when my nails are short. Not if I had acrylics on. That would be too much I feel.


----------



## bluestar

I do it sometimes, but only if my nail shapes are perfect. The white really stands out, more than other shades. At least on me. I've got a glisteny white on now, actually. Sinful Colors White Diamonds, from Walgreens I think. It looks better if put on thick.


----------



## kaeisme

I do like it in the spring/summer and if it has iridescent look to it.


----------



## -Liz-

interesting, i agree with the whitout comment but maybe if its a pearly whit it may be better


----------



## itzmarylicious

Here's a picture during the day w/o flash. My hands look really dry, sorry. Obviously, I cant paint my nails very well. hehe it's also kind of streaky.


----------



## Aprill

White nail polish would be fine it it had a little shimmer to it, but otherwise, nope


----------



## emily_3383

idk it reminds me of when i used to paint my nails with white out in junior hs. lol


----------



## Nox

I tend to stay away from trends and just go by what looks good on me instead. I like white nail polish as long as it's sheer. Otherwise it looks more like "white-out" as somebody else said, instead of nail lacquer.


----------



## speerrituall1

Every now and then I wear the "paint white" polish. I really like the look.


----------



## lady.stardust

I have a really nice L'Oreal one with a shimmer, looks pretty good. Though I know what you mean about the white out look. If it's the right colour it can look great.


----------



## Colorlicious

like 2 or 3 months ago i saw this lady who was getting a pedicure and she got white on her toes....so not cute, i was thinking "what the f&amp;*k!" she was really tan/brown and the nail polish was white, white! so i dont know about this one


----------



## Bec688

I like the pearlirised white's, sheer ones, like mother of pearl. I am not a fan of matte white. It can look nice on some people, I don't think I would be one of them!

itzmarylicious - Try another coat, it will look better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dee_Vine

Um well I personally wouldn't pick a truly white polish but OPI has a new spring line out called Garden Party and the colors are so pretty. I personally wanna purchase No Bees Please because it's kinda beig-y....

Anywho, I saw a pic of Kimora Lee Simmons in my mag the other day and her nails looked fab:


----------



## clwkerric

I've always wore white on my hands and on my feet... it looks good on me... i've gotten compliments before. I also like wearing black too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenmittens

I really love this look! I've always been a fan of the sheer light pinks like OPI's Bubble Bath that could almost pass for white. looks really clean and fresh!


----------



## chameleonmary

a creamy white (like opi - bubble bath) looks great, it suits all skin tones and if you put enough coats on its almost like an off-white.

celebs like to use neutral colours like a creamy beige or soft white cos it goes with everything - i love it! esp on tanned people, its a great contrast.


----------



## emily_3383

Im going to check out Funny Bunny. thanks!


----------



## brewgrl

Redbook just had an article about white nail polish and how to pull it off:

The edgy way to wear this mod trend is with super bright, shiny opaque white such as Sally Hansen's All the White Stuff. It looks likes patent leather. For a softer more wearable approach, try a sheer white with a hint of shimmer, like Creative Nail Design's Cold Shoulder.

to get a flawless application, start with a base coat, followed by a topcoat, and then your polish (you heard that right: white polish is very vulnerable to streaking, so make the white coat your last)


----------



## emily_3383

thanks brewgrl, im going to check out the Sally Hansen one.


----------



## brewgrl

in the magazine, they actually layered the two together, and it looks AMAZING!!! not white-out looking at all, but like a shiny white patent leather purse...

it looks great on the model's tanned skin, mixed with bright summer colors..


----------



## emily_3383

Lets see if i can find Creative Nail Design. lol I dont want to order it but ill look for it.


----------



## brewgrl

any beauty supply store


----------



## dapryncess

pure white is a little bit harsh but very light colors like pearl or cream or really light colors do usually look nice. or if it's a sheer glimmery color.


----------



## emily_3383

well i gave in and bought Sally Hansens White Now. Its white but its also a shimmer. Im not used to wearing white but i really like it so far. I just ordered Orly's cut the cake, so ill see how that one goes.


----------



## MissMaryMac

I used to love wearing white polish in the 80's. It was so fun, no one else in my area was doing it!! It was hard to keep it clean tho.


----------



## makeup rox dee

It's only nail polish...last week I had on a sparkly blu and today it's a pale pink!

Have fun guys...White nails, black, whateva ur mood!


----------



## lalalalala

I think it looks hot..


----------



## Blyzrdblind

I'm trying some white this summer. My BF suggested it b/c it shows off my tan. I like Revlon White-on-White. I tried to attach a picture, but I got an error. :frown: Itsmarylicious, did you post pix?


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson

I bought some of the Salley Hansen shimmer white diamond polish. By the 2nd day it turns an ugly dirty yellowly color!!!:10:

Does anyone know a brand of shimmery white that does not turn YELLOW????? :tocktock:

Thanks!

JoAnn in TEXAS


----------



## Bexy

That was the issue that I had with the white. It streaked and it looked awful. I usually just do a nice clean clear. Unless I get my nails done then I have them do a french mani and pedi.


----------



## emily_3383

I have Sally Hansens white now and it didnt turn yellow.


----------



## mayyami

I don't like wearing nail polish, if it chips or flakes or whatever, I hate maintaining it because it usually diminishes after a few days and looks gross. I rather not.... clear or baby pink is the best though.


----------



## Sheikah

I love doing my own mani and pedi. I did that look once and I really like it, the only white I have right now is like white white but I might try the patent leather look. It must be shiny shiny and will post pics!


----------



## SierraWren

White blends in with my own skin tone too much, but on tanned/darker skin I think it looks pretty.


----------



## Blyzrdblind

Here's a picture I found in a fashion magazine. With the tanned hands I think it looks good. This is the way I wear it... sometimes with a clear top coat if necessary to give it a porcelain look. (I don't like it ever looking flat b/c then it DOES look like the attack of the White-Out!)


----------



## emily_3383

yeah that looks like Sally Hansens White Now, its white but with some shimmer.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson

Emily,

The white I have is the Sally Hansen and it is what turns dirty yellow in about 3 days. I have the one with the diamond on it. It looks awful after about 3 days.

I am trying to find one that stays white???? :tocktock:

Thanks,

JoAnn in TEXAS:cowboy:


----------



## emily_3383

I guess it depends on the person because it doesnt change colors on me at all. weird.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson

Emily, I guess you are right about that. It goes on a pretty white with shimmer, then it turns a ugly yellow beigy color. :tocktock: Maybe if I put a clear coat on the final coat, that might help?


----------



## Blyzrdblind

Revlon's got two whites that have worked for me. One is White-on-white and the other is Blizzard... though I haven't been able to find Blizzard this summer...


----------



## emily_3383

oh yeah i always put on a top coat so maybe thats why it doesnt turn on me. Right now im using one by Poshe.


----------



## Sheikah

I did my toes my a really white white polish just for fun. It does look like the attack of the White-Out (It took me so long to realize what you were talking about, here we say Liquid Paper all the time, no matter what brand it is haha) but I'm weird and I kinda like it. Maybe I could do a little design on it.. hmm


----------



## emily_3383

haha yeah we say white out but some brand is also called Liquid paper. I think it takes getting used to but its nice.


----------



## Trisha.

I might have to give this a try since I'm pretty tan this summer.


----------



## CharmeC

I haven't tried all-white nails, but it works very well as a base color for fancy nail designs. For example, here's a "Snowing day and night" theme I've done last year, one hand used white base and the other used black as base color.


----------



## guineapig

i've seen the 'white-out' look on another girl and it looked great! personally don't really like pearly/iridescent kinds, but then again as some other gals have said, the white-out look isn't that easy to pull off either

wow CharmeC did you do those nails yourself? they look fabulous!

haha in my part of the world we call whiteout 'liquid paper' too actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RHYTHM261

I painted my toenails white. Been wearing it for a month now. It looked odd for a while but I grew to like it. I'ts clean and bright.


----------



## piningislove

i think that unless you get it done professionaly so that there are no streaks, white is a no-no


----------



## tipsy kitty

Mmm I feel it has to be a bit pearly or have more to it than just plain white. Otherwise it looks like you painted your nails in white-out or liquid-paper or whatever!


----------



## marshall1704

I personally only use white for tips. I think it really depends on the person and the type of look that you want.


----------



## Aquilah

After reading this thread over the weekend, I took the dive. I got NYC Nail Glossies Nail Enamel in Powder Puff. It's more of a VERY sheer white, but if I use two coats over two coats of OPI Ridge Filler, it's nice!


----------



## ThisIsKia

I love it! These new lines of "pro" polish make it soooo much easier! No more worries about visible brush strokes and uneven coverage.


----------



## amarose

I think white on the whole nail might look a little wierd, but an off-white or something more towards the beige side would look great.


----------



## magosienne

white is good as a base when i want a clearer color. but alone, it makes me look ghostly. i also never found a white nail polish that would entirely cover my nails.

i'd go for beige instead.


----------



## MamaRocks

I like a pearly white, kinda silvery personally.


----------



## _perfection

lol, weird how black was in, now white is! I'm thinking about trying some.


----------



## gkwonn

i like that pearly or a shimmery white too

cus a flat out white always reminds me of wite-out haha


----------



## xxahsinxx

i would go for a pearly or shimmery white, esp when your nails are short as it using light colours makes them look longer. but yeh i think it is a good look, might try it when i get home. thanks.xx


----------



## Jinx

Ooooo, I've worn white polish for ever!! I didn't know everyone finally caught up with my style, lol!!!!

My fave is Orly Platinum, shimmery but not glittery.

I do have few flat whites and a milky kinda watery white, but the Orly is the TRUTH!!

It's the top right in the picture- guess it doesn't show up too well in the pic, but it's elegant on the nails.


----------



## breathless

i love white polish. i do it =] one tip / trick. you have to put a clear base coat, then a clear top coat, then a coat of white polish. then it won't be streaky.


----------



## mama-mia99

Very pretty! I once used a little self tanner and colored my toe nails in white. I was getting compliments galore! I love the white polish....i think its very pretty.


----------



## Raze

I think white can look ok but only if it is pearly or glittery, otherwise it looks cheap and nasty like whiteout.


----------



## ReginaH

It might just be me but I think white nail polish looks good on tanned to darker skin tones because the color really pops. I also think that people with lighter skin tones look good with darker tones like black just because the contrast but that might just be me.


----------



## DonnaD

I'm in desperate need of a good, non-gloopy white polish.  I'm presently using NYX Girls white (got it from my daughter's stash) and it takes a good 3 coats to get it opaque. I'm doing this design for my daughter-in-law's baby shower in pink and white.  (It's a girl!)  

I keep seeing lots of designs with white as a base and since I do my own nails, I really need a good white.  I did read the recommendations someone else posted but I want a white that someone has used and likes, not what a magazine tells me.  Any suggestions?   Oh and I want a flat white, not sparkles or shimmer.


----------



## Dalylah

I use OPI Alpine Snow. If you are looking for a more sheer white I recommend Essie Marshmallow.


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks  for the suggestion.  I do have a shimmery white that I really like, I think it's an ICE polish and I've used it for a "yellow polka dot bikini" look but had to do the white dots with a different white so they would actually show up.  There's a pic on my blog.  It came out cute.

For the above design, I need an opaque, shiny white creme and the NYX Girls is like that but it took 3 coats to get it there.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use OPI Alpine Snow. If you are looking for a more sheer white I recommend Essie Marshmallow.


----------



## Dalylah

Go with OPI Alpine Snow then. It's a 2 coater and you can get it in regular or matte. I do recommend the regular version because it is easier to work with.  It's bright white.





Source


----------



## DonnaD

This is how my nails came out with the NYX Girls white.  I think it's cute.


----------



## Nailificent

i Like it, i have tried many times to do this, but i have yet to find a white nail polish that applies nicely. Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## DonnaD

I'm still looking for a white polish that goes on like polish and not white out, paste or chalk.  I mostly use white for nail art but sometimes my nail art works with one or more white painted nails.

I've tried Essie, OPI, Sally Hansen, China Glaze and a few cheap ones.  I just don't think there is any decent, paintable white out there.



> Originally Posted by *Nailificent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i Like it, i have tried many times to do this, but i have yet to find a white nail polish that applies nicely. Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *itzmarylicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks ok.'m not sure if this is something i'll do alot. i think it takes some getting use to. i dont know; what do you guys think??


It looks good on you... I basically use white nail polish on the tip of my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illy Ema

I don't really like how my nails look like with white polish, but maybe I just haven't tried the right one.

Does anyone have recommendation for good milky white/ish one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really like how my nails look like with white polish, but maybe I just haven't tried the right one.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendation for good milky white/ish one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never wear mine plain. It is always with a design or glitter on it. Plain white with nothing on it makes me look like I have lobster claws.


----------



## DonnaD

I agree.  I always do dots or stripes over white and white is also good for using as a base coat under a sheer polish to make it pop without having to paint on 100000 coats.  Like this:





The yellow is such a sheer colour, it's got a white base.  I tried it on it's own once and it took 5 coats to get it opaque.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never wear mine plain. It is always with a design or glitter on it. Plain white with nothing on it makes me look like I have lobster claws.


----------



## hiheather

I use the white by Sinful Colors for base to my bright neons, I go through it quite quickly so I do enjoy the cheap price. I can't just wear white on its own however. I am jealous of girls who can and manage to make it pretty.


----------



## chellimat

I love white nails in the summer when i'm tan, it's such a nice contrast! Either white or really light pink, they both look nice.


----------



## Tipsbymerry

I always like to use white nail polish as a base coat while doing a nail art.


----------



## PeridotCricket

The only white I have is Paper Mache by Finger Paints. The lady at Sally Beauty Supply said it's the only one they sold that's opaque in one coat, so I bought it. She was right. I don't know if it dries shiny by itself. I always use a quick dry topcoat. I love it with Finger Paints chunky copper glitter Fall of Surprises over it.


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is how my nails came out with the NYX Girls white.  I think it's cute.


Wow... thats pretty ... I tired this with  white and black nail colors. I turned out good but not so pretty as yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

My daughter-in-law did the design for me.  I'd never have been able to do this myself.  It didn't come out nearly as well as the pic I tried to copy it from but I was happy with it.

Here's the original I copied from:







> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... thats pretty ... I tired this with  white and black nail colors. I turned out good but not so pretty as yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shay905

White accent nails are really cute to do a colorful design on. I use the Sally Hansen nail pens to do polka dots or stripes on white nails


----------



## Rubyblood

I use the white mostly as a base to make my neons pop but I think it looks really good with some neon glitter on top.









This pic is from after a weeks wear and you can tell where its starting to lift at the nail bed but this gives you an idea of that I mean.

This star polish is also a glow in the dark and it glowed so much brighter over a white than it did over any other color.


----------



## Rubyblood

bahahaha I painted most of my nails white yesterday and then thought of this thread after I did it.


----------



## GoDawgs

Quote: Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really like how my nails look like with white polish, but maybe I just haven't tried the right one.

Does anyone have recommendation for good milky white/ish one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes!  Deborah Lippmann Like a Virgin is so pretty and applies like a dream!  I tried Essie Marshmallow before this and love the color, but it's soooo hard to apply.


----------

